# knock offs keep coming loose



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

y does my knock off keep comming loose? ive been lowrider for at least 8 years and still cant figure the problem out i know red is on the right and white is on the left but my front knock off keeeps comming loose how can i fix it


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

r u beatin em on with lead hammer did u use some anti seaze is the threads funky does the ko wobble when it should be tight try a different adapter if possible or ko gl bro


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

not being funny but do u have them on the right side


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

check that your knock off is not tightning all the way to the end of the threads ( bottoming out ) before becoming 100% tight on the tire

check to make shure none of your lugnuts or wheel studs are making contact with the dished part of the wire wheel preventing it from fully seating against the adapter

check the rim itself for any signs of cracking - or the front part where the knock off goes could also be expanded a bit wider from the shape of the knock off tightning on it could have messed it up if it had a flaw in it.

lotts of shit that it could be.

back in the day - race cars used to use wire wheels to run road race and stuff with - they used saftey wire to actually tie the ears of the knock off down to a spoke on the wheel preventing the wheel from becoming loose like that during a high speed road race.

if worse comes to worse maby you could drill a hole in a wing and saftey wire that shit on there. lol


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Aug 17 2010, 05:08 PM~18336047
> *y does my knock off keep comming loose? ive been lowrider for at least 8 years and still cant figure the problem out i know red is on the right and white is on the left but my front knock off keeeps comming loose how can i fix it
> *


put JB Weld on the threads and wait overnight....problem fixed..... :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

there have been instances reported of the china adapters being painted the wrong color.

your knocks should tighten to the rear of the car.
loosen to the front of the car.

if any of them do not function like this - they are impropper.

I aint sayin you got em on backwards - but is it possible that some one sold you a set of 3 lefts and 1 right - and just painted the adapter to look like a full set ? shady shit goes on in the world
check it out to make shure you got a correct set.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah they are correct 2 have an r and 2 have a L on them right before some number digits


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18338228
> *put JB Weld on the threads and wait overnight....problem fixed..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

adapter teeth are probably worn.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2010, 08:39 PM~18372399
> *adapter teeth are probably worn.
> *


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

Right side is passenger side. Left side is driver side of car some people get it wrong don't take it the wrong way i've seen it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

A friend's sister's knock off was coming loose on her truck and he took it off threw it in the oven at like 250 for 10 mins or so let it cool down and it was good to go. 

It was a Dayton knock off and it took it well. If it is a china it may just melt in the oven :0


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18338228
> *put JB Weld on the threads and wait overnight....problem fixed..... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18338228
> *put JB Weld on the threads and wait overnight....problem fixed..... :biggrin:
> *


SARCASM!!... HE'S NOT SERIOUS.. :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Aug 17 2010, 05:08 PM~18336047
> *y does my knock off keep comming loose? ive been lowrider for at least 8 years and still cant figure the problem out i know red is on the right and white is on the left but my front knock off keeeps comming loose how can i fix it
> *


DO THEY ALL COME LOOSE?? OR JEST ONE WHEEL IN PARTICULAR??
ALSO WONDERING IF YOU ARE USING A RUBBER MALLET INSTEAD OF A LEAD HAMMER?? :wow: 

POST PICTURES OF THE WHEEL OR WHEELS THAT ARE COMING LOOSE.
THE PICTURES THAT ARE MOST HELPFUL WOULD BE: 

REAR HUB OF RIM TEETH (GROOVES), PIC OF ADAPTER THREADS AND TEETH (GROOVES)...


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

i had this problem once i just changed the adapter and problem solved..


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Shit I'm having the same problem. I'll try changing the adapter (driver's front), may just switch front to back to see if it makes a difference. Drove 65 miles and it started spinning off, tightened over the weekend, then today couldn't even make it off the highway without it coming undone, i ended up throwing a stock on. When I got it aligned, they said the bearings are wore out, maybe the vibration is fucking them up?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Aug 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18386381
> *Shit I'm having the same problem.  I'll try changing the adapter (driver's front), may just switch front to back to see if it makes a difference.  Drove 65 miles and it started spinning off, tightened over the weekend, then today couldn't even make it off the highway without it coming undone, i ended up throwing a stock on.  When I got it aligned, they said the bearings are wore out, maybe the vibration is fucking them up?
> *


i don't think the vibration has anything to do with it.... i gas hopp on my rims all the time... no issue!! and i drive mine on the highway hundreds of miles on occaisions...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

sometimes china adapters are just off ive had a couple that were loose and iv had some that were way too tight just get another adapter or try different ko


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 24 2010, 08:53 AM~18392526
> *sometimes china adapters are just off ive had a couple that were loose and iv had some that were way too tight just get another adapter or try different ko
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

